# MARK HERBST: Today RAW, tomorrow RAAM?



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

MARK HERBST: RAW 2013 2nd Age 50-59









As an endurance athlete Mark Herbst of Horseshoe Valley, Ontario, Canada has an impressive resume. He’s a 2-time Hawaii IM World Championship competitor; Canadian National Triathlon Age Group Champion; 2-time Ontario Triathlon Champion and a 3-time Canadian National World Championship Team member. And oh yeah, this guy also likes to do 10-hour bike rides, grab a little sleep before heading back out at midnight to ride under the stars.

It’s that kind of background and training that have allowed him to also make his mark in the world of UltraCycling. In 2011 he and Paul Millar set a Race Across America Record as a 2-rider team, completing that year’s 2990 miles in a time of 6 days, 23 hours and 21 minutes. This year he competed in Race Across the West as a solo, completing that 858 mile course from Oceanside to Durango in 3 days, 2 hours and 55 minutes to take second in the 50-59 age category. The 57 year old was third overall, beating all of the under 50 riders. Which raises a very interesting point—so often UltraCyclists use a RAAM team effort or a RAW solo effort as preludes to an eventual RAAM solo effort.

How ‘bout it Mark, will we see you enter the big one some time soon, hmmm?


----------

